# Welcome Home Pebble!



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to our new little Pebble! We are all so happy with our new puppy ~ Pebble ~ she is the perfect little puppy!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a beautiful shiny coat on little Pebble. Goodness I don't know how we all don't have ten Havs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, she is adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome home little Pebble!! How the introductions go with Kohana? Is it love at first sight??


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you! She is so tiny or I don't remember when Kohana was a baby! She is so good too and sleeps all night in her crate without a peep. When she gets tired she goes inside her crate and puts herself to sleep. She eats well, is potty trained or so it seems, and very socialized ~ I couldn't have asked for a better pup!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Welcome home little Pebble!! How the introductions go with Kohana? Is it love at first sight??


Kristy,

Kohana was so excited when I got home with Pebble to see me and could immediately smell her on my clothes. One of my sons was holding Pebble and Kohana didn't even know, she just kept sniffing me until we showed her Pebble and she wanted to play with her. Pebble however was afraid and not ready to play ~ she had a hard flight home and threw up in her crate. So I think Kohana was the last thing on her mind to deal with. She has only been here for a day and they are getting very use to one another. Kohana has been such a good big sister and has shared everything with her ~ including little sister gobbled down Kohana's chicken dinner last night and Kohana just watched her! eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to Pebble and congrats to you Libby! Pebble is an awesome puppy and how great is it that she's being so good!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh she is adorable. I am getting MHS so bad now (as if it wasn't bad enough before every one started getting puppies).:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Libby,

I am so happy for you and your family. I know you have been wanting another Hav for a long time. She is so cute...I wish I could hold her.

I love the pictures, please keep them coming they make my day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats! Pebble is a QT!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe how sweet Kohana is - they will be great friends.

Pebbles is a cutie!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Many congratulations from Suzy and me, too! They are adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute-----! She is adorable! Congrats on your new puppy! She sounds just perfect!:clap2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats on your little pebble girl, i love her name. it's so cool that kohana is so accepting of her. can't wait for more stories. she's beautiful, well, both of your girls are.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats- she looks very welcomed in that soft bed!!!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's wonderful that they're hitting it off right from the start. It's a little different at my house. My troups are adjusting, but slowly. She does sound like the perfect little girl. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Welcome home Pebble. Congrats Libby. it's great Kohana is being such a good big sis.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your darling Pebble.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Libby - Pebbles is adorable and love that Kohana is being such a good girl including sharing dinner. Enjoy that puppy breath.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy! And I love the name...very cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I'm so happy for you! Little Pebble looks so much like Tori at that age. I'm glad to read Kohana is doing well with her. Keep the pix and stories coming!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ohhhh, be still my heart!! She is so beautiful. Congratulations!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Libby. 

Little Pebble is adorable and it looks like Kohana is going to be a great big sister.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the compliments! I feel really blessed with this little darling! It truly amazes me how she comes out to play and is such a waggy happy girl and oh so cuddely baby. She and Kohana shared dinner tonight! Pebble stayed out and played for a little while after dinner and then skipped down the hall to my bedroom where her crate is and put herself to bed! She will sleep a couple hours ~ laying on her back (so cute) then she will come back out to play! She loves to look at herself in the mirrors ~ too funny!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Pebble is very cute! Now you just need to get Bam Bam... ;-)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Pebble is very cute! Now you just need to get Bam Bam... ;-)


Thank you! Actually she is named after Pebble Beach for being a California place and her dad living in California.


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

She is soo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratuations on your adorable Pebble!
How precious that they are getting along so well. Hav's just love other Hav's!

Give her snuggles for us,
Beverly


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie see if you can post a photo of Tori as a baby ~ I looked back but can't find the thread of your beautiful girl. The last photo I posted of Pebble and your avatar looks like they are twins!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Pebble is a doll. I love her coat. Kohana and Pebble are going to get along famously.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, Pebble is a doll! I'm glad Kohana is adjusting well to her. It sounds like Pebble is fitting in perfectly. Congratulations!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great looking baby and I am glad she is settling in. We did rabies 2 1/2 weeks after the other shots.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby she is adorable, cogratulations.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's precious and I love her name! Adorable! 

Congratulations! 

What is Lanai Havanese? Are you going to start breeding? I'm so far behind on the forum lately.

Hugs,

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations she is adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Soo cute...she looks like my little Betzie!!! How old is she? Hav fun with her!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Libby, Pebbles looks so sweet.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Libby,

Pebbles is adorable! I love her shiny black coat. 

Sharon


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby, Pebble is just adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby Libby. She sure is a cutie Pie.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> She's precious and I love her name! Adorable!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Thank you Kara!

Lanai Havanese is my kennel name. It's on the big Island of Hawaii and a beautiful place - we are retiring in Hawaii someday.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Congrats Libby, Pebbles looks so sweet.


Thank you Kathy,

Well I know she's a true Havanese as she does the Havanese RLH and she loves to shred paper! She sure can run super fast and jumps into her bed! My DH calls her "Everready"! :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Libby!! Pebble is just adorable. Sounds like she's going to be a wonderful dog. So glad she and Kohana are getting along well too!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

She is so beautiful. And I am happy the family seems to be meshing well together.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Leslie see if you can post a photo of Tori as a baby ~ I looked back but can't find the thread of your beautiful girl. The last photo I posted of Pebble and your avatar looks like they are twins!


Here's some of her at 9-10 wks. old. They really do look like twins!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Libby..

Congratulations!!! Pebble is CUTE-CUTE-CUTE!! She and Tori sure do look related!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Here's some of her at 9-10 wks. old. They really do look like twins!


They really do look very much alike! I bet they are related ~ what is Tori's show name? Thank you for the darling photos of Tori! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Here's some of her at 9-10 wks. old. They really do look like twins!


Here's a photo of Pebble before coming home ~ they do look like twins! Pebble's sister Monica looks so much like her twin too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I haven't sent in Tori's registration papers yet (shame on me!) When I do her registered name will be: _JAS D'Va's Victoria, Keeper of the Secret_.

I'm betting Pebble has CH Salemi Charly somewhere in her pedigree. He is Tori's grandsire on her dam's side.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Libby~ I haven't sent in Tori's registration papers yet (shame on me!) When I do her registered name will be: _JAS D'Va's Victoria, Keeper of the Secret_.
> 
> I'm betting Pebble has CH Salemi Charly somewhere in her pedigree. He is Tori's grandsire on her dam's side.


Yes, you are right! Pebble's Great Grandfather.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't forget Ollie! He even has the white under his head!!! ound:ound:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ...her registered name will be: _JAS D'Va's Victoria, Keeper of the Secret_.


LMAO ound: That's awesome Leslie!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Don't forget Ollie! He even has the white under his head!!! ound:ound:


Awh! Little Ollie! So cute and yes he looks like both girls too! Austin is related too to both girls.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Triplets!!! Or is it quads? (Pebble, Tori, Ollie, Austin) :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OHHH, Libby, I am SOOO jealous. I didn't know you were getting another Hav to go with sweet Kohana. I LOVE Pebble, simply precious. Enjoy every moment of puppyhood!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, and I did think he looks so much like Tori. And they are related, wow!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Amy! I have to go back to work on Wednesday and DH and my 20 year old son will take over mommying her ~ I'm really going to miss being home with her. I am taking off Thursday morning for her 3rd vaccine and wait around a couple of hours then have to go in for a meeting and then off on Friday ~ yeah! It is so fun just sitting back to see what she'll do next! I think it makes a difference once you've become an experience Havanese parent as the second time around it is so fun just to watch!


----------

